# new to the a6 club.



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Bought a '05 3.2 A6Q this week. 3 owners, 90K and in excellent shape without a noise or issue (hopefully it stays that way) 







Oyster Grey with the Amaretto interior, upgrade. This thing is pretty awesome so far. Air and wheels on the way.


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice car i just bought a 05 4.2 a few weeks ago. Jealous of your interior color. 

I had to replace the Sirius module in mine and did the MMI firmware updates first thing. Can't believe how smooth and quiet these cars are. What did you go with for wheels?


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Is that rear window shade the powered one? It's disappointing mine doesn't have that option


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks. Cars pretty awesome. 

Rear shade is powered. I'm just gonna run some cast Rotiform Ind's until my lady finds work then have Brian build me something pretty like a shiny concave blq or lhr.


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

You should check if you have the latest firmware for the MMI. Aside from all the module updates and bug fixes, it gets rid of that lawyer screen when you turn car on asking you to press "Accept". I can hook you up with the discs to do it if you need them. I also did a few VAG mods such as keeping foglights on w/ high beam, disable seat belt warning, roll windows down with key fob.

How much did you spend if you don't mind me asking? I picked up this 05 4.2 for $7,750. High mileage but car was 1 owner, and 100% dealer maintained at the same place he bought it until he sold it to me. Deal was to sweet to pass up!


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

I do have the screen at start-up so MMI isnt latest. I would be interested in getting that.

I paid 13K for mine, and that was a pretty good deal for available A6Q's in my region. Most were 07-ish and $16-18K but were at small post auction dealerships. no bueno. There was one 4.2 for sale here at some small lot, 95K 05' black/black and they wanted 15K if I recall.

You scored a deal though.


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

You def got a nice deal for that price. My car has 150k on it lol. Still rides, smells, and looks like new you would never know. As far as the MMI updates, I could mail you the discs for a small fee or I can give you links to D/L the ISO files and burn them to cd yourself


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can just send me links that'll be fine I can burn them to disc.

That would be awesome though!


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

blackohio said:


> If you can just send me links that'll be fine I can burn them to disc.
> 
> That would be awesome though!


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/450969-2007-S6-MMI-2G-Update-CDs-(US


keep car running or hook to charger!


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

as of today. tires are at my office so wheels can't go on yet.


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Suspension ?*

Did you bag your C6 or is that coil overs?


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

bagged. Air Lift V2 set-up. Thats fully aired out


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*parts and install cost*

So how much did everything set you back..? I am currently running just H&R springs and plan on keeping the car for awhile and wanna go this route.. If you did the install yourself could you enlighten me on how you removed the rear springs; those are a total pain in the ass


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Jimingle10 said:


> You should check if you have the latest firmware for the MMI. Aside from all the module updates and bug fixes, it gets rid of that lawyer screen when you turn car on asking you to press "Accept". I can hook you up with the discs to do it if you need them. I also did a few VAG mods such as keeping foglights on w/ high beam, disable seat belt warning, roll windows down with key fob.
> 
> How much did you spend if you don't mind me asking? I picked up this 05 4.2 for $7,750. High mileage but car was 1 owner, and 100% dealer maintained at the same place he bought it until he sold it to me. Deal was to sweet to pass up!


BTW: You should already be able to use key fob to roll down windows without a Vag Mod... Hit unlock button once, let lights flash, then hold unlock and they will all go down


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Kit was about $4K It's pricey, but complete and ready to rock.

The rear springs were an absolute pita. We dropped the rear subframe bolts then use big pry bars to compress the springs and wedge them out. Took about 10 minutes for side one and 5 for side two. Those springs are about 5" longer than needed.

The rest of the install was pretty straight forward.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

3 pics from today


----------



## newdie (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice. Saw your car on Rotiform this morning in my news feed. Decided to look up some c6 a6s and ironiclly I find this thread


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

AHHH!!! You are already making me want to spend next years tax return on that setup


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Do it. This car was made for air


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

very jealous of the air ride!

I just put RS4 wheels on mine....doesn't even compare lol


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

RS4 wheels will look great once you dial it down a bit.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

blackohio said:


> Kit was about $4K It's pricey, but complete and ready to rock.
> 
> The rear springs were an absolute pita. We dropped the rear subframe bolts then use big pry bars to compress the springs and wedge them out. Took about 10 minutes for side one and 5 for side two. Those springs are about 5" longer than needed.
> 
> The rest of the install was pretty straight forward.


Do you have any pics of the air setup? Also, could you also itemize what brands/pieces you used for the entire setup.

...and for the wheels, what are the specs?

Car looks great and is definitely an inspiration for my car when I start to mod it. 

I picked up a '07 3.2L Quattro with 36k miles on it in May and am loving every minute driving it, great cars!


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't have any pics but they do on their website. All I did was bolt on all the **** they included.


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

what kind of wheels are those and what are the specs. they look great:thumbup:


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Rotiform IND 19x10 all around et35 if I remember correctly. Toyo T1 Sport's 235/35


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

Did u have to roll the fenders? And problems with rubbing?


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope. No rolling. Sure it rubs at times. But that's air dependent.


----------

